# can rats fart?



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

because it most definately isnt me.


----------



## ClaireGlynn (Dec 26, 2011)

Ha ha 
I have no idea but your post certainly made me chuckle.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes they can, usually from their diet. Things like too much broccoli or asparagus can make them flatulent LOL


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

my god! :O Cos that stank!!! Must be the mushrooms >_> in fact no! The cabbage from that mushroom stir fry! No more cabbage for them!!!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Lmao!


----------



## Soya (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine trump now & then..it does really stink! ^_^


----------



## The Bebe Girl (Feb 21, 2012)

Heck yeah. My boy did it on me once and I nearly passed out from the smell...Glad its only been once!!!


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow, I'm glad my girls'... "bubbles" don't smell like that. 

They do get scared and jump whenever they do "bubble" (ladies don't fart  ) like they have no idea what just happened to them.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

I've had the unfortunate experience of having one of my gals on my shoulder and having the back end aimed the wrong direction a couple of times already. Yuck.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

After a very long day in sx this thread made my day


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry habit to abbreviate. Sx= surgery


----------

